# Calvin's Preachers



## James (Sep 17, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone may know of a book that deals primarily with the men trained in Geneva by Calvin and went to plant churches in France and other places? I figured reading about the men who went to France and were killed for the Gospel's sake after sitting under Calvin would be some edifying reading. Many thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a good resource to consult.


----------

